# looking for plans



## excadet (Oct 27, 2006)

I am attempting to build waterline models of each of the ships on which I served
and am looking for copies of general arrangement plans of the following ships
mv Illyric , mv carnatic, mv cretic, all of Shaw Savill my hope is to build in 1/200


----------

